
What is a web 2.0 developer? - dawie

======
dawie
Someone I work with just got back from a Gardner conference on Portals.
Apparently they discussed Blogs, Wikis and the Social Web heavily. At one of
the sessions someone apparently mentioned that people should watch out for
developers that call themselfs Web 2.0 developers. I pride myself being a web
2.0 developer and I was wondering what your thoughts are on what a web 2.0
developer is and why its a bad idea branding yourself as one.

------
danielha
Do you limit your development to that of the perceived trends, techniques, and
standards associated with the "2.0"?

If not, just call yourself a web developer. Branding yourself with a buzzword
gives the impression that you're just as insubstantial.

~~~
dawie
2 years "ago web developer" was a buzzword

